
Show HN: 67% of PHP installs are insecure - developerjack
https://developerjack.com/blog/2015/12/09/php-version-roundup
======
ukz
I think this should not be in Show HN...

~~~
techaddict009
Reason? I think it should be shown so people can take proper care.

~~~
sccxy
"HN" is good for this article.

"Show HN" is not good for this article.

